# East Coast Outlaws at the Swap Meet



## Paul R (Nov 3, 2009)

April 10th the East Coast Outlaws will be at the 30th Annual Ty-Rods Spring Auto Swap Meet at Stafford Motor Speedway.
We will have our portable oval track open to the public and members will have slot car stuff for sale. Stop in and see us! Event starts at 7 Am and ends at 5 PM.

http://ecoslotcars.com/
http://staffordmotorspeedway.com/event/30th-annual-ty-rods-spring-auto-swap-meet/


----------



## Paul R (Nov 3, 2009)

Come buy stuff or try some oval racing!


----------

